# uruguay



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

you have not liked?


----------



## Ian (Nov 26, 2006)

^^ Si me gusto mucho jej, es increible la similitud con Argentina, algunas fotos parecen sacadas en Buenos aires o alguna ciudad del interior...

Saludos


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

yes, it is truth, are very similar the countries but each one has his own thing that makes different


----------



## popo (Oct 12, 2002)

beautiful:banana:


----------



## myplayground_1900 (Feb 2, 2007)

el palmesano said:


> yes, it is truth, are very similar the countries but each one has his own thing that makes different


I don't see muc different imo Uruguay and Argentia are like the sam county we should we Argguay or Urutina jajajaja . 

In fact the northwest of Argentina look more different from the rest of Argentina than Uruguay.  .

IT's like one of my dreams sold two province with deficit in our economy to paid the debt, and unite Argentina with Uruguay ^^ ^^ ^^ .

wouldn't be just perfect??


----------



## espectro (Jan 24, 2007)

*brillante de casualidad lo encontre*

loco esta seccion de fotos esta superb!!
brillante
me gustaria ver del interior 
y si existe alguna del cerro?


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

nor crazy, I do not like anything your idea, so that the Uruguayan are sovereign and proud of which we are and of our national identity


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Montevideo*





















PARLANCHIN said:


> El viejo Parque Hotel fue inaugurado en 1909 y es obra del Arq.Guillermo West.
> Es uno de los edificios mas hermosos, con mas glamour y con mas historia de Montevideo.Desde 1997 es la sede oficial del Mercosur.





PARLANCHIN said:


> Un visitante en el puerto de Montevideo, se trata del enorme crucero Rotterdam.La foto esta tomada desde Playa Capurro.





Yorugualand said:


> Bueno aca les mando unas fotos de lo que se llama en Montevideo barrio jardín. Algo que no muchas personas saben que existe, me refiero a Montevideanos mismo.
> En la década de los 80 había entrado en decadencia por falta de iluminación y se había convertido en una zona roja. Por suerte eso pasó a la historia en los 90 y hoy podemos disfrutar de un lugar iluminado (aunque ya han empezado a faltar algunos focos) :bash:
> Es como un minibarrio dentro de un predio de unas 4 manzanas. Frente se encuentra el famoso Parque Rodó. Con su lago y paseos.
> Muy bonito a la hora de pasear. Caro a la hora de pagar impuestos.
> ...





PARLANCHIN said:


>





PARLANCHIN said:


> Si andan por el Centro y Ciudad Vieja se van a asombrar de la cantidad de turistas de todas las nacionalidades que andan recorriendo la ciudad.





Yorugualand said:


> La calle Jaime Zudañez, que nace desde la plaza Gomenzoro hacia pocitos en una calurosa tarde de domingo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





PARLANCHIN said:


>





PARLANCHIN said:


>





PARLANCHIN said:


>





Lord_Nelson said:


> Dos Pucaras de la FAU sobrevolando la bahia de Montevideo..


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Montevideo*


PARLANCHIN said:


>





m_javier_ said:


> bueno simplemente me decidi a postear mis fotos de mi viaje a uruguay de hace un mes
> 
> 
> saliendo de buenos aires (se puede apreciar el skiline de buenos aires un dia lluvioso)
> ...





PARLANCHIN said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Montevideo*

una buena precentacion  des de la torre de antel










PARLANCHIN said:


>





Alejandro(Pipo) said:


> algunas mias de la torre Antel
> 
> algunas imagenes mias de la Torre Antel
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Montevideo*



PARLANCHIN said:


> La iglesia de Punta Carretas es un hermoso edificio de estilo neo románico, esta ubicada en la esquina de Ellauri y Solano García y es obra del Arq.Elzeario Boix.Fue inaugurada en 1927 con un discurso del poeta Juan Zorrilla de San Martín.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Piriápolis*




PARLANCHIN said:


> Piriápolis supo ser el principal balneario del Cono Sur, y aún mantiene sus encantos. Para muchos es incambiable y tiene sus fanáticos que lo visitan todos los veranos. Mientras, el Hotel Argentino le da categoría todo el año.
> Esta es la primera entrega, ojala les guste.
> 
> Vistas panoramicas.
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*
Montevideo*



PARLANCHIN said:


> Este es el edificio del Banco Hipotecario del Uruguay ubicado en la Avda.F.Crespo y 18 de Julio.El proyecto original es de 1964 pero se concreto varios años mas tarde.Recientemente su fachada fue renovada y recubierta de vidrio, a ver que les parece el resultado.​


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Punta del Este* 




Yorugualand said:


> Hola hoy tuve que ir a laburar a punta, asi que caze camara y aca están los resultados.
> Lástima que no pude llegar a la brava donde se están edificando la mayoría de las torres, pero prometo volver!!!
> Disculpen si no es el mejor foco o angulo, es que las saqué manejando !!
> Ni bien uno entra se encuentra con estos edificios que prometen ser muy coquetos, van a ser 4 iguales.
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*
Montevideo*



PARLANCHIN said:


> Este es mi top 10 de los edificios que mas me gustan de Uruguay se me hizo muy dificil elegir y tuve que dejar varios de lado.A ver que les parece la selección:
> 
> *PALACIO LEGISLATIVO - Montevideo*
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Punta del Este*


PARLANCHIN said:


> Fotos de Punta del Este en plena temporada 2007 que arranco con todo.Esta es la primera entrega:​


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Punta del Este*



PARLANCHIN said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Montevideo*



PARLANCHIN said:


> A ver que les parecen estas fotos recién tomadas del complejo torre Antel con miras a ser colocadas en el foro internacional donde debemos tener mas presencia.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Montevideo*




PARLANCHIN said:


> Estas son algunas fotos de este hermoso monumento gotico ubicado en la zona del Prado de Montevideo.​





PARLANCHIN said:


> Una de las joyas de la arquitectura montevideana, agradezco si alguien tiene datos de su construcción, arquitecto, etc.Esto es lo que encontre de este magnifico edificio:
> 
> *Edificio Café Montevideo *
> Avda.18 de Julio 1300 esq. Aquiles Lanza
> ...





nandoferuru said:


> Aca les dejo dos fotitos mas...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Montevideo*



PARLANCHIN said:


> La Plaza Libertad (o de Cagancha) es una de las mas importantes y esta rodeada por algunos de los edificios mas hermosos de Montevideo.Para empezar, una de las joyas, el edificio Sorocabana, es mi favorito.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

_*Montevideo*_

QUOTE=ministrobension;6387867]Hola amigos, quería ofrecerles fotos del Buceo desde la rambla, esa costanera que es tan tradicional en Montevideo y que tanta vida tiene...

la primera es nocturna, y está sacada desde un puertito deportivo que hay allí en el Buceo



esta otra es un atardecer desde otro ángulo, casi opuesto al de la anterior foto



aquí giramos 180º y podemos ver Malvín ("vieja barriada sin fin" como dicen sus habitantes). El "castillo" que se observa en primer plano es el Museo Oceanográfico e Hidrográfico.



en este atardecer, además de disfrutar la presencia de mi hijo de 3 años, podemos ver el puertito del Buceo en el fondo a la izquierda, desde donde se sacó la primera foto. Y me encanta el reflejo del sol entre las torres del complejo "Torres Nauticas"



y aquí tenemos otra foto nocturna desde el muelle del puerto del Buceo



Por último, desde el mismo muelle pero de día, podemos ver nuevamente Malvin



espero les gusten.
salu2

MB[/QUOTE]


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Montevideo*



Antrax said:


> Comenzamos por la Intendencia Municipal de Montevideo sobre la avenida 18 de Julio. El edificio abarca una manzana entera, cruzando la calle San José por debajo del mismo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Antrax said:


> Foto satelital de la capital uruguaya, observece la influencia del Río de la Plata, Montevideo se salva un poco de las aguas turbias del mismo.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

rocha, uruguay



Cuotita_PY said:


> Estas son algunas hermosas playas del departamento de Rocha, Uruguay. Lejos del mundanal ruido esteño, estas playas se abren como oportunidad para un descanso, contacto con la tierra y los locales, pero por sobre todo, contacto con uno mismo y sus pensamientos...
> Costa azul de Rocha:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

montevideo , Uruguay



ilignelli_1990 said:


> Bueno, gente, estas fotos son de Panoramio del G Earth y las cualgo aca porque merecen ser vistas por todos.
> este es un paseo por toda la Rambla (Seafront) de Montevideo
> 
> Las fotos estan ordenadas segun sus respectivos barrios.
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

montevideo


Jaer said:


> Ya que estamos con la Rambla, aquí dejo dos fotos que me encantan


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

montevideo


Jaer said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Punta del este



Farrapo said:


> Hola, hermanos! :colgate:
> 
> Estoy aqui para mostrarles mas algunas de mis fotos de Punta del Este!
> 
> ...


----------



## Ian (Nov 26, 2006)

:applause: excelente hilo te estas mandando Palmesano... las de Farrapo estan buenisimas

Saludos


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

fantastic city, very nice and the urban planning looks great


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

thenks. i think punta del este is the best jejejeje


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Montevideo




PARLANCHIN said:


> El edificio Panamericano fue inaugurado en 1959 y es obra del Arq.Raul Sichero, esta ubicado en la zona del puertito del Buceo y por mas de 40 años fue el edificio mas alto de la zona (unos 75 m).Este masivo edificio es el hermano mellizo del Ciudadela.Su estructura de aluminio y vidrio es vanguardista para la época en que se construyó y el conjunto se ve agradable a la vista.





Yorugualand said:


> Salu2.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

mopntevideo 


Yazzo said:


>





nandoferuru said:


> Aca les dejo un par de fotitos.





PARLANCHIN said:


> El Palacio Lapido es obra de los arquitectos Juan Aubriot y Ricardo Valabrega
> y fue inaugurado en 1937.Su diseño modernista es sorprendente para Montevideo de esa época aun fiel a las corrientes historicistas.Segun el ex intendente municipal Mariano Arana es el edificio mas hermoso de la Av.18 de Julio.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

montevideo



PARLANCHIN said:


> Edificio Pablo Ferrando
> Sarandí 675
> Fecha: 1917
> Estilo: Art Nouveau
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Montevideo



PARLANCHIN said:


> En este magnifico edificio funcionaba el desaparecido diario "El Dia" de Montevideo.Fue inaugurado en 1927, en vida de Don José Batlle y Ordóñez, el fundador del diario y del Uruguay moderno.Por desgracia, al cerrar el diario el edificio quedó abandonado y se fue deteriorando pero ha resurgido en todo su esplendor desde que se convirtió en sede del casino Maroñas Entertainment.





PARLANCHIN said:


> Por primera vez en nuestro foro, estas fotos de Montevideo tomadas desde lo alto del Hotel Lancaster ubicado en Plaza Libertad.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Montevideo




Antrax said:


> Bueno nuevas fotos !!!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Montevideo



Antrax said:


> Bueno para los que dudan que Montevideo es europea acá va una recopilación de fotos, no es que quiero que sea o deje de serlo solo muestro una realidad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Montevideo



Antrax said:


> Bueno más fotitos


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Montevideo



PARLANCHIN said:


> Autor: Arquitecto Víctor Meano (concurso)
> Arquitecto J. Vázquez Varela (adaptación a su nueva ubicación)
> Arquitecto Gaetano Moretti (decoración)
> G. y M. Debernardis (constructores)
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

from flickr, montevideo


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

more


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

punta del este


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

montevideo









































































































PARLANCHIN said:


> Rojo​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

montevideo


----------



## somelc (Nov 15, 2007)

URUGUAY MAKES ME CRAZY!


----------



## NicoBolso (Jul 23, 2007)

Superb


----------

